
Colout: Color Up Arbitrary Command Output - Ivoah
http://nojhan.github.io/colout/
======
omribahumi
Oh I was looking for something like this! I always wanted something like `grep
--color` but without the `grep` functionality, and with multi color support!

Thanks!

